
Stonehenge Remodelled (2012) [pdf] - tintinnabula
https://www.cambridge.org/core/services/aop-cambridge-core/content/view/A118920A90FB7CCB2838CEEB10BE477D/S0003598X00048225a.pdf/stonehenge_remodelled.pdf
======
oh_sigh
Have there been any new revelations in the past 8 years regarding Stonehenge?

Also, if anyone finds themselves in southwest England, I would recommend
against visiting Stonehenge. Getting a sense of scale of the stones that these
neolithic people moved hundreds of miles to the site is great, but the sheer
mass of people surrounding you while you look at these stones is too much to
bear. And then there's that highway that runs about 200' from the site, which
certainly doesn't add to the ambience.

~~~
lowdose
You have to wonder what drove people to collaborate for 15 centuries in
building this construct.

Could there be an amount FOMO involved as in if you do not work with us then
something will happen?

Almost all religions have Gods practicing forms of punishment and promises of
heavenly rewards. Certain offering customs of the Aztecs were extremely cruel
to people.

Then we also know people came even from Europe traveling 2000 km to visit this
place for a specific event. There must have been a real exciting opportunity
for spectators to experience when traveling such a vast distance. Just
cremating dead bodies of local people that naturally died in that period
wouldn't be interesting & controversial enough to attend.

Is Stonehenge a ritual site where people where cremated alive as a punishment
for not doing enough work in building monument?

~~~
Torwald
> Then we also know people came even from Europe traveling 2000 km to visit
> this place for a specific event.

Can you elaborate more on that?

~~~
lowdose
We know that the genetic makeup of Stonehenge’s builders changed over time due
to migration from Europe first it started by Neolithic people that migrated
from Turkey & south of Spain. Over time they were replaced by the beaker
people and the influx of these people into England has been greater than the
migration of these people to Germany or France.

I can't find the specific article anymore about this being a celebrated event
and people traveling from far. It could be I reversed the causal relation and
the new builders just happend to be migrating anyway.

The setup of Stonehenge does have a remarkable coincidence with the longest &
shortest day of the year.It was also a long held belief druids build
Stonehenge for sacrificial offerings but that didn't match the actual timeline
of their migration.

Considering all builders of Stonehenge were farmers and highly dependent on
seasonality, I personally wouldn't be surprised that the stones were used to
put people on top and offered in a light of fire so the gods could make
changing of the seasons happen. What do you think?

~~~
Torwald
I think Velikovsky "Worlds in Collision".

------
smitty1e
In the Summer of 2003, we were visiting friends in North Yorkshire, and
enjoyed a walk on Easby Moor[1]. We arrived at the monument to Cook, and my
need to play the role of American Idiot was overpowering.

"Where's the rest of it?" I asked.

John was baffled. "The rest of it? That's all there is."

"Oh come on: I know that Stonehenge has more than one stone."

He looked at me with a confused pain, wondering if I was truly that daft, or
merely affecting the pose.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easby_Moor#Captain_Cook's_Monu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easby_Moor#Captain_Cook's_Monument)

~~~
jacobush
Revisionist :)

